
Where is North Korea? - mrb
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/05/14/upshot/if-americans-can-find-north-korea-on-a-map-theyre-more-likely-to-prefer-diplomacy.html
======
vectorEQ
cracked me up haha thanks!

